# 2002 650 Prairie Display flickering and Indicators flashing



## jlmorris85 (Jun 10, 2011)

Need some help fellas, and ladies? Was out riding, put the old gal through the mud, sunk her, just the usual...towards the end of the night, the display just started flickering like there was a shorted wire, and the indicators started flashing like a coed at Mardi Gras. My quad never went in to Limp Mode, but with this nonsense happening, I'm afraid to even look at it the wrong way. I've gone down through the dummy troubleshooting (reconnect CDI box, remove and reconnect battery, whispered sweet things to it...) and no progress. Are there any ideas out there? Please, don't be shy, just give me your potential solutions straight. Even if you think any idiot would have tried it, I may have overlooked it. Thanks


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Mine did that too me once, no reason just started happening out of the blue. All I did was wiggle the cables at the fuse box and take fuses in and out a couple times and it never did it again.. But Really that was probably just luck, god knows what it could be.


----------



## jlmorris85 (Jun 10, 2011)

Just finished that adventure. No dice. I even removed the 30 amp fuse for a few minutes hoping that would just reset everything. (sounded like a good idea at the time). Thanks though. Here's hoping I fix my issue, and you never have a repeat case.


----------



## jlmorris85 (Jun 10, 2011)

Ok, we have an update, after further investigation, the display still flickers, along with the Neutral and Reverse Indicators. Please tell me this narrows down the solutions.


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

Do you have someone else close to you with a brute that you can swap displays with? 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jlmorris85 (Jun 10, 2011)

Neighbor just got back into town, so I'm going to roll those dice in a few. I don't suppose all of this could be the belt light indicator, could it?


----------



## DMAXBRUTE31 (Apr 4, 2012)

Check the belt box. On the inside there is a switch, if that gets flicked over it will throw it in to a limp mode.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Limp mode only makes the belt light go off and limits RPMs.. not mess up your display. Are you getting full power while driving? or is it missing? If it's missing then id say something to to with battery hook up, or main engine ground. If it's running fine then it's the ground for the display, power to the display, or the controller for the display. (Or the display itself)


----------



## jlmorris85 (Jun 10, 2011)

Well, Limp Mode is out of the question. We still have full power. When we unplugged the main display connector, the flickering stopped and we got readings...except for the fuel amount. I think we're on to something with the grounding wire possibility. Thanks for the help, I'll keep you posted...


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

Had a simular issue with my 05 750 about a year ago - I thought it was the main display connector,but turned out I had a ground wire hanging on by a thread - I replace the ground connector,and problem went away....


----------



## jlmorris85 (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks for all the feedback. I'm still chasing wires, but at least the adventure was narrowed down to wires instead of the flux capacitor


----------

